# GTO parts



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys! Found an old Arkansas guy replanted here in the county who has many GTO parts for a 66 and 67. He doesn't know all that he has, but wants me to make a list for when I go out and look. Apparently he has fenders and other body parts, chrome rocker panels and other chrome pieces, and who knows what else. Apparently he had just rebuilt a 66 and is now going for yes, a 442. So, if anyone is looking for something obscure let me know. 
Linda


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Pair Of Left And Right New Old Stock 1/4 Panels For A 67 Gto Hdtp


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks. I'm going to see what he has Friday or Saturday. I'll ask if he has these....
Thanks
Linda


----------



## cmunson (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm looking for a 67 4 speed console. . .


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Any NOS 66 or 67 GTO body panels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E


----------



## Samzcool (Sep 12, 2007)

*Mmmmmmm*

Linda, I think I'm in love with you.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Too Late ...she's mine!!:willy:


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Update*

So, I go out to this guy's house and he's about 68 or so with a garage FULL of stuff. I got a hood ornament and some back seat armrests. They're in pretty good shape but they're red. So, if anyone wants them, let me know. I guess I can always paint them black. 

As far as body parts go, he has two fenders, three doors, 66 rocker panel moldings (in pretty good shape if someone wants them), and a front bumper (old school) for a 66. 

Sorry, no quarter panels. He is rebuilding a 442, wasn't there some sort of discussion on this on another thread? Pretty cool ride. Anyways, he also had an air conditioning compressor and whatever other part that is....he wants $100 for it, but can they be rebuilt? It looks kind of you know, old...

Linda
PS. It's nice to know I'm noticed around here.........:cool


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Oh yeah..*

this guy also had stock valve covers and numerous other parts like torque converters, etc. He's going to make me a list.
L


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`d like to find another set of `64-`65 vinyl top trim, 3 pieces of chrome runs around between the back window and the trunk.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rukee,
I know this is probably a stupid question, but it the vinyl top trim different on a 67? I'm getting rid of my vinyl top and won't need the trim anymore. 
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, the trim is different. `64 and `65 use the same, `66 and `67 use the same. They are remaking the `66 and newer trim, but the `64 and `65 trim is hard to come by.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Trim*

Hey Rukee,
I have a cousin who's boyfriend owns a 65. I'll see if he has something available....
Linda
PS. The guy I seen yesterday only had 66/67 parts. Sorry.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> PS. The guy I seen yesterday only had 66/67 parts. Sorry.



I know you said that, I just thought I'd throw it out there.  :willy:


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*vinyl trim*

Rukee,
Did a search and there's a set of three pieces I believe advertised as 65 GTO tripower vinyl trim on the Billions and trillions site. There is an email for muscle car guru at [email protected], if you'd like to check it out. 
Linda

or try this
Wheel Opening Molding, Chrome Bezel, Headlight Bezels, Reveal Mouldings, Trunk Lid Trim, Oldsmobiles, Pontiacs, Buicks, GTO Trans AM LeMans Bonneville Catalina Firebird Grand Prix Cutlass doors, fenders, hoods, axles, door latches, trunk lid, deck li


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NOS?! OMG! I bet the price it outrageous. It`s posted 2004, they may not have them any more, I`ll e-mail him though. Thanks Linda.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*2004?*

Rukee,
I didn't even notice the date. Sorry. I was so excited to find the trim, that I wasn't paying attention!
Linda

I'll keep searching! I'm looking around anyway, might as well look for you too!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee,

I purchased a set of reconditioned vinyl top moldings and beltline moldings from The Parts Place for the 66, the quality was excellent with no scratches and a bright finish.

They work on a core exchange basis, I tried sanding and polishing the set I had but I could not get all of the scratches out.

They are listing the 65 moldings on their website;

The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> Rukee,
> I didn't even notice the date. Sorry. I was so excited to find the trim, that I wasn't paying attention!
> Linda
> 
> I'll keep searching! I'm looking around anyway, might as well look for you too!


I called them, they still have it, they want $1350.00 for them. I said I knew they were going be expensive, but didn`t think it would be that bad. He exclaimed they were perfect and he would like my business and I should think about it and then immediately hung up on me!! I was like wtf?!?
I`m going to call the parts place now.

*EDIT*
I wonder what makes those "Tri-Power" vinyl top trim? Like there is a diffrence between a 4bbl vinyl top and a Tri-Power vinyl top?!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Rukee,
> 
> I purchased a set of reconditioned vinyl top moldings and beltline moldings from The Parts Place for the 66, the quality was excellent with no scratches and a bright finish.
> 
> ...



Price is cheap at $250.00 and they`re in stock, I ordered a set, but they won`t ship till they get the cores first. My set makes for a good core so I should be in good shape to get them back by the time the paint is done.
With as hard as they are to find, I still wouldn`t mind finding another daily driver set just to stash though. :hordingsmilly


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don`t know what possessed me to ask cause I`ve never seen any available anywhere, but I asked them for a set of chrome trim that goes along side the top of the doors and the rear side windows. At first they said no they didn`t have any, then he called back and said they had a sweet looking set in stock and he was looking at them and they were also bright chrome in like new condition just like the top trim, so I scored them too.  Cores got sent out this morning I might have the replacements by the end of the week. Thanks for the help again 05GTO! :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

They sent mine and charged for the cores up front, I sent the cores to them and have spoke to them several times about other purchases. I got my credit card bill in today and indeed there was a credit for the cores.

In my book, The parts place is by far one of the best places to purchase your Classic goat parts. Very helpful and competitive.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*more parts*

I forgot to mention that this guy also had a set of heads he believed were on his 66's 389. Is there a code to check?
Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*4 speed console*

CMUNSON,
There's a 67 4 speed console on ebay, item #320241537770.
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> I forgot to mention that this guy also had a set of heads he believed were on his 66's 389. Is there a code to check?
> Linda


091, 092 and 093 were the heads used on the 389 and 421 in 66, I believe 93 was used on the GTO.


----------



## cmunson (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks, I don't know how I missed this - it ended. It wasn't in the kind of shape I am looking for but I suppose they can be recrhromed. If you find one in your friends 'pile' let me know. . . .thx


----------

